# Recording From Direct Tv Dvr To Dvd Recorder



## Doxie-Doglover-Too (Jan 25, 2007)

ok you smarties out there! how DO I record stuff on my Direct TV DVR Model HR21-700 to a DVD or to my lap top?


----------



## luverofpeanuts (Mar 9, 2010)

Doxie-Doglover-Too said:


> ok you smarties out there! how DO I record stuff on my Direct TV DVR Model HR21-700 to a DVD or to my lap top?


There are quite a few ways....it all depends on what you are looking for. Here are some random thoughts....

I have a DVR box from my cable company. I have hooked a DVD recorder right to my cable box, and then simply hit RECORD on the DVD-Recorder while watching the program I want to transfer onto DVD. The drawback is that it is a realtime recording. You watch, or wait, for the program to end, then press STOP on the recorder... or set it to stop after a certain amount of time. This is probably the easiest way.

Recently, I've used a "slingbox" type of device, that I attach to my cable box. It's a box that streams whatever my cable box is watching, to remote viewing applications. I can then watch/pausse/record from these remote viewers. I have used this to transfer recordings from my DVR directly to these remote PC's ... they become MPG files on the PCs. Whether you record to DVD, or record to other video formats... your quality *may* take a hit. The only way to maintain quality is record to a format that is as good as that on your DVR. If your recording is HD, you'll need a blue ray recorder of some sort. If you stream the video, the streaming device will have to support streaming the format as well.

Now, if you are looking more to simply "transfer" the recording from your DVR, to somewhere else... the short answer is that is not possible. The next shortest answer is that it is not possible because the cable/DVR companies don't want to make it easy to do, and often lock down their boxes so it makes it very hard. There are places on the net you could possible get some help in doing that. The best DVR's often store the video in a proprietary format though, so eveni if you could access it directly, you'd have to run it through some conversion program to make it usable.

I've not bothered to dig into somehow getting into the cable box directly, and simply chosen to use my streaming device. I've had good luck with it. It's from Monsoon. Here is a link. They have quite a few different products.
http://www.monsoonmultimedia.com/


----------



## Nathan (Jan 2, 2007)

My DVR that I got from WOW has a VCR connection. You can play one recording to the VCR while watching another one. I have connected a Computer to that and recorded the video digitally, then burned it to a DVD.


----------



## Doxie-Doglover-Too (Jan 25, 2007)

decided to get a dvd recorder and just have it hooked up to one of the other tv's in the house. If there is something we want to record and take along, we'll record to that. The other options were giving me a headache


----------

